# معجم المصطلحات الإدارية ( ملفين )



## باسم منلا (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم ملفين مميزين عن المصطلحات الانكليزية و ما يقابلها في اللغة العربية
الاول :معجم المصطلحات الإدارية في التقييم 
الثاني : معجم المصطلحات التدريبية و الادارية


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ باســـــــم


----------



## حاتم سليمان (19 أغسطس 2008)

الله يحفظ ويبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس طارق يحيي (21 أغسطس 2008)

و الله ملفات قيمة جدا


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر أخوتي الكرام


----------



## ابويونس (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود 
**إلى الامامarab-eng


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 أغسطس 2008)

مميز على طول الخط يا أخى باسم


----------



## TALALMSH (23 أغسطس 2008)

*.*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م م محمود (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز و جزاك الله خير


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

:15:ملفين رائعين:14:


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## علي القحطاني (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## sameh76 (20 يوليو 2009)

Thanks a lot 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engahmedezz (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لك الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا :70::15::14:


----------



## يسرى191 (6 يونيو 2010)

:12:و الله كلمات الشكر الموجودة بالعالم غير كافية لتعبر لك عن مدى امتنانى و شكرى أخى الكريم جدا جدا جدا 

الف الف شكر و بارك الله فيك على مشاركتك المتميزة و الأكثر من ممتازة 
و ارجو ان يقتدى بك اخواننا الأخرين بمشاركات قيمة و جديدة مثل هذه 

شكرا لك ما قدمت و بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## م_هبه (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد لأنه فعلا موضوع مهم و المشاركات فيه قليلة


----------



## sallam1998 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رأس المال البشري (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 أغسطس 2011)

القاموس فعلا قوى جدا


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## القمر الهندسي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفات رائعه شكر جزيلا


----------



## بن دحمان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفين رائعين جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer sameer (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الفائدة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## عمروجبرالله (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo hasem (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فييك....


----------



## eng_mb (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (22 يناير 2013)

*ما شاء الله مشكور
وكما يقول الهنود ( مية .... مية ) 100%*


----------



## بشير بشر (29 يناير 2013)

باسم منلا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أقدم لكم ملفين مميزين عن المصطلحات الانكليزية و ما يقابلها في اللغة العربية
> الاول :معجم المصطلحات الإدارية في التقييم
> الثاني : معجم المصطلحات التدريبية و الادارية






لكم جزيل الشّكر


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

*رد: مشكور*

مشكور ......


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

اكثر من رائع


----------

